# Dream Fuzz into Spirit Box with Order Switcher



## CodyTheWizard (May 21, 2020)

My best friend called me one day and said "I want you to make me a weird pedal." He doesn't own a single pedal so I didn't want to go too out there, but I decided a fuzz into a reverb/delay with an order switcher would be cool. The image is set on there using Mod Podge. It worked surprisingly well and was a very easy experience. I'd recommend it for sure. The tones you can get out of this pedal are surprisingly versatile. Obviously fuzz, but you can squeeze some black metal tones, some shoegaze stuff, doom, hard rock, etc. The possibilities are endless!

I was worried about using ceramic capacitors in some places that called for electrolytic, but I haven't noticed any negatives so far. We'll see though. Much to my surprise it worked with no issues my first attempt.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 21, 2020)

Right on Cody...that is a trippy looking Pedal! Looks fantastic!


----------



## CodyTheWizard (May 21, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## D1chotomy (May 21, 2020)

Man, that pedal art is fantastic. Can you talk a bit about how you did this with the Mod Podge?


----------



## CodyTheWizard (May 21, 2020)

D1chotomy said:


> Man, that pedal art is fantastic. Can you talk a bit about how you did this with the Mod Podge?


Sure. I found the image on a public domain website, made it gray scale, added my knob labels, and printed it out. To apply it you do a coat of Mod Podge on the drilled enclosure (I taped off the holes from the inside) and a coat on the back of the paper. Smooth it out and try to get rid of all bubbles. Apply another coat to the top of the paper. Wait 30 minutes and apply another coat. I applied 5 coats total and then sprayed some clear over it. After 5 coats you can do some sanding to smooth it out a bit since it may end up with brush strokes and apply another layer, but I did not. Then you can cut the holes out using an X-Acto knife or similar. The whole process takes around 3 hours, but most of it is waiting for the previous layer to dry.

I got the art from here


----------



## D1chotomy (May 21, 2020)

CodyTheWizard said:


> Sure. I found the image on a public domain website, made it gray scale, added my knob labels, and printed it out. To apply it you do a coat of Mod Podge on the drilled enclosure (I taped off the holes from the inside) and a coat on the back of the paper. Smooth it out and try to get rid of all bubbles. Apply another coat to the top of the paper. Wait 30 minutes and apply another coat. I applied 5 coats total and then sprayed some clear over it. After 5 coats you can do some sanding to smooth it out a bit since it may end up with brush strokes and apply another layer, but I did not. Then you can cut the holes out using an X-Acto knife or similar. The whole process takes around 3 hours, but most of it is waiting for the previous layer to dry.
> 
> I got the art from here



Holy hell, I'm gonna try this man. My wife is an artist so she can typically draw what I want, but I just don't like most methods of application. Great description of the process. I appreciate it!


----------



## D1chotomy (May 21, 2020)

CodyTheWizard said:


> Sure. I found the image on a public domain website, made it gray scale, added my knob labels, and printed it out. To apply it you do a coat of Mod Podge on the drilled enclosure (I taped off the holes from the inside) and a coat on the back of the paper. Smooth it out and try to get rid of all bubbles. Apply another coat to the top of the paper. Wait 30 minutes and apply another coat. I applied 5 coats total and then sprayed some clear over it. After 5 coats you can do some sanding to smooth it out a bit since it may end up with brush strokes and apply another layer, but I did not. Then you can cut the holes out using an X-Acto knife or similar. The whole process takes around 3 hours, but most of it is waiting for the previous layer to dry.
> 
> I got the art from here



And I just checked the site you linked to. That art is right up my alley. A million thanks.


----------

